

Ansiedit.js – Create ANSI art in the browser - andy_herbert
http://andyherbert.github.io/ansiedit/

======
fcambus
Nice work Andy!

For those interested in ANSI art, please check Sixteen Colors, covering over
20 years of artscene history :
[http://sixteencolors.net](http://sixteencolors.net)

------
jaytaylor
This is very cool. Shared group-editing sessions (a la ACiDDraw) would be
icing on this cake :)

------
eff
This is fantastic. Looking forward to pairing the 'save as ansi' option this
with escapes.js
([https://github.com/atdt/escapes.js](https://github.com/atdt/escapes.js)).

Nice work!

------
raldi
> iCE Colors

> SAUCE

Well, that just took me back 20+ years.

------
codezero
This is pretty cool! It would be awesome if it supported arrow key navigation
like the old school ANSI editors of the past :)

~~~
burnte
I was going to say something similar. Give me cursor control, and it's TheDraw
for the 21st century.

~~~
infiniteseeker
Now thats a word I havent heard in a while. Memories come rushing back of the
90's scene with 0 day, iCE, ACiD, DaRK etc

------
TheZenPsycho
Hey great work. I wonder how hard it would be to adapt this to creating
teletext art as well?

------
xellisx
Pretty cool, needs fonts though.

